# Kaley Cuoco's Apparently Dating an Arrow Star -- No, Not THAT One



## kozykitten (26 Dez. 2015)

They're both lovely people, but this is a bit of an age difference, right?

Kaley Cuoco is done with her marriage to Ryan Sweeting, and so, naturally, it's time ... to date again? But, you know, some people are like that -- either they really want to be in a relationship, or they just find themselves falling for new people. Not everyone embraces that post-breakup time to themselves, and that's okay, right?

Us Weekly reports that she is now dating none other than Paul Blackthorne. She stars on a show that features nerdy characters, but he stars on a show -- the CW's "Arrow" -- actually watched by nerds. Actually, he's been on a few shows in the whole nerdy/interesting genre, from starring as the titular character on "The Dresden Files" to being a recurring character on the suburban supernatural drama, "The Gates."

According to Us's source, Kaley is totally psyched about the whole thing.

"It's new, but she is really excited about it."

Kaley just recently turned 30, while Paul is 46. But, like, we know people younger than Kaley who have a crush on him, so this isn't really blowing us away. But it's a little unexpected, right? If anything, a lot of people were still expecting her to reunited with her ex, Johnny Galecki. 

But we're taking this news in stride, in part because we absolutely love "Arrow," but mostly because we're all for Kaley doing anything in her life that brings her happiness. If a silver fox -- well, he shaves his head, but take our word for it, that's the sort of energy that he radiates -- does the trick for her, we're so here for that.

That said, we haven't seen them canoodling or anything. There's always a chance that it's not true. If you're one of those who really wants her back with her costar, then hold onto that hope, okay? You're gonna pull through.


----------

